# Did you have a multiple birth after taking Clomid?



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

I am interested to learn how many people have had multiple births after taking Clomid.  
KellyT


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

No just the one for me hun!!

Love 

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

I've voted by proxy for my friend who had twins after taking clomid - and they're beautiful!!


----------

